# Other Forums



## departuresong (Apr 30, 2010)

What other forums/communities are you an active member of?

Feel free to include non-Pokémon forums as well.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 30, 2010)

Other than DexGenesis, none at all.

I liek teh Caev of DargonFlys


----------



## spaekle (Apr 30, 2010)

This is the only true forum I hang out at, besides maybe the Marble Hornets board on unfiction. I quit going to PC and Serebii, and was active on some INTP forum for a while but haven't been in forever. 

I lurk a lot of LJ communities, but only actively post on a couple.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 30, 2010)

I lurk on absolutely loads of forums, but I don't post on any of them. I don't have the time ):


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 30, 2010)

JJHF ma life


----------



## Minish (Apr 30, 2010)

Quite a few...

This place called Myth is where I frequent the most, a roleplay forum I mod at and have been a member of for two years. Hello!Online, which is a fan forum for the Hello! Project Japanese idol group. I don't post as much as I lurk nowadays though. MysticWicks, an awesome big pagan forum... uh, I tend to go on manga ones like the OneManga and MangaFox forums. And a couple of others. :D

I used to use forums a lot more, now I only have a few that I go to.


----------



## Stormecho (Apr 30, 2010)

*coughs* Let me check... 

I have 17 forums that I am a part of. 15 intended for roleplay, two that are social-ish, which are TCoD and Dexgenesis.


----------



## Aisling (May 1, 2010)

I lurk around PersonalityCafe. Mostly the ISFJ and INTP forums because they are very relevant to my interests. I've only ever posted in the ISFJ forum though.

I also lurk around an RP forum or two.

I've _registered_ at several other forums but I usually only make a post or two before I lose interest and forget about them. D:


----------



## Coloursfall (May 1, 2010)

I mostly hang out here, and I post sparingly on the DC forums as well. I joined a few (Serebii, etc) but don't go to them anymore...and I help run one, intended for RPing (the PAL forums)

I need to get more social :V


----------



## Exo-Raikou (May 1, 2010)

The only other forum I'm part of is ETC. I used to be part of Pokemon Dream, but that story is one I'd prefer not to touch on (think of it as a Noodle Incident)


----------



## Harlequin (May 1, 2010)

I'm a member of RPG-D, RPG-U, RPG-C, CAUTION! 2.0, Red Carpet & Rebellion v2.0, a roleplaying forum called Iron Butterfly and my own HP RP, Stonewall Institute. I'm also a moderator at GoVTeen.

I'm a member at the ModTheSims forums (formerly Sims2Community) but I haven't posted in months.


----------



## nastypass (May 1, 2010)

I lurk on Smogon, occasionally post on TF2Maps.net.  There are some other TF2-related ones, but there are like five other people that play TF2 here, so.


----------



## Shiva64 (May 1, 2010)

This is really the only forum I go on. I mean, I have registered on _some_ others, but only to see/read things I can't as a guest.

I posted a couple of times on Serebii's forums like ages ago and maybe one other forum, but not anymore. :V


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 1, 2010)

I lurk at some other fairly inactive sprite boards (ie PMFomega).

I go to dexgenesis on occasion.


----------



## Noctowl (May 1, 2010)

Just this one. I used to be on thethreeeds.com but I lost interest after a while.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 1, 2010)

I'm a member at Bulbagarden, under the same name. I'm also a member of Vocaloid Otaku as hopeandjoy9, but I'm not active.


----------



## Tarvos (May 1, 2010)

Smogon and Global Domination.


----------



## Ruby (May 1, 2010)

This is the only one, and even here I barely post any more.  I can't remember the last time I posted on another forum.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 2, 2010)

*sips tea* I only eat cod. 

But yeah, I mostly lurk now, since I don't bother signing in. 

I think the reason I've stayed here for so long is because the community is small and intelligent. People here usually capitalize their I's, use proper grammar, and are fun to be around with (unless you're an idiot).


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 3, 2010)

This is the only Pokemon forum I am on.

I use the forums at http://pptheaven.mvps.org and http://www.randumbprod.com/forum/ for unrelated reasons.


----------



## Jolty (May 3, 2010)

Jessie said:


> JJHF ma life


B)

best forum ever no lies.


----------



## Ninjabait (May 6, 2010)

Go go gadget long list!

Serebiiforums: Umbreon-dana
Project: New World Forums: Ninjabait [Owner, it's about Pokemon, surprisingly]
Smogon: Ninjabait
RPG Maker VX: Ninjabait
Tales of the Drunken Paladin: Ninjabait [Account has not been used at all]
The Hax League: Ninjabait
TCoD: Umbreon-dana
deviantArt: KumoSenpuu
KoL: Ninjabait/Sealbait [Eh, I just play the game]
Kongregate: Ninjabait [Just play the games]
My Anime List: Ninjabait
Last.FM: Ninjabait
Pokerus: Ninjabait

Accounts that hath Died:
GTS+: UmbreonDana
Magivolve (Dead Forums): IceMage

And thousands of other accounts on miscellaneous forums that haven't even been validated yet. I think I have like twelve unvalidated GameFAQs accounts.

Yes, I do realize that I have no life.


----------



## thunder (May 7, 2010)

I am registered on about 100 forums but only lurk on most of them, I post lots at a time dissapear for a few months then come back.


----------



## nothing to see here (May 23, 2010)

I'm not much of a forum person.  The only forum where I'm anywhere near an "active poster" is Slime Salad, a game-making forum which mainly focuses on the OHRRPGCE (though a couple people have uploaded non-OHR games before, too.)

I also have an account on GameFAQs (rarely used anymore because I can't stand being on the GameFAQs forums for more than ten minutes or so at a time), Serebii forums (also rarely used), and Castle Paradox (another OHR forum, but unlike the other one I'm very inactive there; also, the site's down right now.)

I have accounts on a few more forums, too, but I don't remember them well enough to actually list them here, and most of them haven't been touched in years... so they're about as far from "active" as you can get.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (May 23, 2010)

I only go to one forum really other than this one (an RP forum) and I barely even check it because I forget. I've registered on a few others, but am inactive due to losing interest and not posting ever again. 

These are pretty much the only forums I remember the existence often, and like to post in. I'm usually too lazy to go through the whole "getting to know the community" thing in other forums, but I know a lot of people here, so I just don't really bother with most. I don't really like to divide my attention between a lot of things, so I just stick with what I know.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 24, 2010)

I'm probably literally registered on more than 50 forums, but that's because I used to join every forum I ran into when I was just starting to spend more time on the Internet. I'm only active on four currently.

Here, durr hurr. :B
Nintendo City, which is getting lamer by the minute.
The Manly Party Forum, a forum made by people from Nintendo City so it would be less lame.
Muse Messageboards, for the band, which is probably where I'm most active at the moment.

And that's my life.


----------

